# New Springs & Shocks?



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

I put new springs and shocks in my 1968 GTO about 15 years ago and time (mostly sitting) has taken a toll on them as the car now sags a bit and gets really frisky going around corners. I'm interested in your recommendation as to what to use/where to buy for new springs and shocks. I'm not looking to build a race car but would like something a step up from OEM as I don't think those would perform or hold up well. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine sagged on the left side even after replacing the springs and shocks. I used a couple of twist in spring expanders on the left front coil spring and it leveled it right out.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Same with mine. It still sagged a bit even with new springs, not near as bad though. I used an aluminum spacer that cups the bottom of the rear spring to correct the problem. This seams to be a very common issue on these cars.

The cornering issues could be something else all together. I would check all the front end components for wear. It could be something as simple as the sway bar end links causing the dicey handling.


----------



## zsony (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Wilma, I got new ome style front and rear springs from AMES Preformance..they were low cost and they list both stock and GTO springs. I wanted to retain the stock ride. Most aftermarket spring are designed to lower and stiffen the ride. I did not want the resto mod look. I used gas shocks from Auto Zone, nothing special, got the stock look and great ride of the original car. Did have the same problem as Ruskee...car low on right front. Twist in spacers from auto zone solved issue. 4,000 miles, no problems. Driven every day. Hope this helps..cheers "Z"


----------

